#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-24
<slashtommy> morning all, myself and the ebel had a lovely relaxed Ubuntu Hour
<ebel> yarp.
<ebel> no-one else turned up, alas.
<ebel> But still, tis good to try new things etc. etc.
<slashtommy> exactly, and we got out into town for lunch
<BenChapman> Sorry guys :)
<czajkowski> aww hugs
<czajkowski> at least ye tried something new
<slashtommy> twas fine, it was unfortunate timing for many peoples
<moylan1> weather was... biblical unfortunately.  still raining heavily now.  hasn't stopped.
<slashtommy> and we didn't mind, the café is nice enough and ebel got a full irish
<slashtommy> will try another one, maybe a saturday lunch time
<slashtommy> maybe we could run another ubuntu hour after the CDs are received
<slashtommy> does anyone know where they are going?
<moylan1> i'd be game if it's a weekend i'm not gaming
<slashtommy> i would like to do weekend, otherwise it's quite inconvenient if you don't happen to work in Dublin 2
<slashtommy> and most evening city-centre venues are either too busy or too shite
<czajkowski> cds have started to be shipped since last week
<czajkowski> so if ordered are due out soon to ireland
<czajkowski> UK got theirs already
<ebel> cool
<slashtommy> ebel: are they coming to us?
<ebel> yep
<slashtommy> deadly, when they arrive will have to call another Ubuntu Hour
<BenChapman> Hey does anyone here know anywhere that might be receptive to hosting CoderDojo for a few weeks? All we need is network access and a few tables/chairs.
<BenChapman> Sadly our current space has no network connectivity since Oracle decided they were taking over one of the rooms we use
<airurando> afternoon
<slashtommy> hey airurando
<slashtommy> BenChapman: shame that Tog cannot allow under 18s in
<airurando> i slashtommy
<airurando> slashtommy: sorry I didn't make in up yesterday
<slashtommy> BenChapman: how much room do you require?
<slashtommy> no worries, we had a nice lunch in town and ebel got a full irish :P
<BenChapman> Pretty much just sorted a space in UCD
<BenChapman> some hoops to jump through
<BenChapman> but it should be good
<slashtommy> good good
<BenChapman> Thanks for the help though. :)
<airurando> slashtommy: as you said. we should call another UH when the CDs are in.
<airurando> we discussed this at the last meeting.
<slashtommy> well, you did
<slashtommy> i was busy drinking
<airurando> groups should collect there CDs at a UH where possible.
<airurando> aye you were!
<airurando> :)
<airurando> ebel is supposed to mail the list about the CDs
<airurando> slashtommy: I got my network access bridge thingy worked out finally
<slashtommy> good good
<ebel> oh yeah
<ebel> I'll do that this evening
<BenChapman> slashtommy: enjoy your testing tomorrow :P
<ebel> I think something is odd with the mailing list. It looks like I'm no longer a member and cannot post to the list
<ebel> no, it turns out mailman is being silly
<ebel> since I had the word "who" in it
#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-25
<airurando> good evening ubuntu-ie
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> hows you airurando
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> good now.
<airurando> congrats again
<airurando> delighted for you.
<czajkowski> thanks
<slashtommy> aye, congrats czajkowski
<czajkowski> thanks working for the h-online.com
<tdr112> evening
<airurando> evening tdr112
<czajkowski> heading to uds at the weekend
<tdr112> where is it on
<czajkowski> orlando
<tdr112> i hope to do noting this long weekend , my last weekend was too busy
<tdr112> airurando: i hope the sickness is all over in your house
<tdr112> czajkowski: very nice
<airurando> tdr112: Oisin is coming out the other end but Jackie is likely starting up.
<airurando> could be around for some time :(
<slashtommy> oh noes
<slashtommy> tdr112: good job it's a long weekend!
<airurando> with 12:04 being a loooonnnnnnnnggggggggg release I reckon special consideration should be given to the CDs we will get for that iteration.
<czajkowski> and it being a 5 year lts now
<airurando> aye
<airurando> I've always believed that the LTSs are for the masses and the rest for the more geeky amongst us
<airurando> extending Desktop LTS to five years support is great for those that have never installed an OS which is by far the majority
<airurando> czajkowski: I reckon #RWCrants should morph into #rugby-rants for all things rugby between RWCs.
<czajkowski> i do have #rugbyrants set up
<czajkowski> it worked out lots of fun meeting people from all over the world
<airurando> czajkowski thats good. sorry about being behind the cure on that one.
<airurando> *curve
<czajkowski> :)
<airurando> goodnight
#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-26
<czajkowski> morning folks
<slashtommy> good morning
<czajkowski> hows you?
<czajkowski> is it still raining?
<slashtommy> sunny with blue skies
<ebel> only rained for 1 day
<ebel> but it rained 1 months worth of rain in that day :)
<czajkowski> aye the sister said she got drowned nearly going to blackhall
<czajkowski> had to sit through 3 hrs of lectures
<czajkowski> and get home again and the roads were very badly flooded
<ebel> yeah
<ebel> twas terrible lots and lots of water
<czajkowski> heaidnt to orlando and tis rainging
<ebel> orlando? Fancy pants
<ebel> you going to some UDS type thingie?
<czajkowski> yup
<ebel> cool, have fun!
<czajkowski> I will
<czajkowski> queue lots of blogging
#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-27
<ebel> I am really not liking the new ubuntu release
<ebel> I just upgraded there yesterday
<ebel> There is no typing break. ☹
#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-28
<czajkowski> ebel: typing break???
<ebel> yes..... (what's the question?)
<ebel> I use a typing break (1 min every 10 mins), otherwise my arms/wrists get sore
<ebel> Tisn't in gnome anymore ☹ nor unity ☹
<ebel> It may be required under S.I. 299 of 2007 to take a typing break (I amn't sure), and hence stock ubuntu may not be suitable for workplaces
<czajkowski> hmmmm
<czajkowski> let me go ask the Pendulum she knows these things
<czajkowski> Pendulum: any ideas thoughts or heard of this in the ally team ?
<Pendulum> hmm...
<Pendulum> I don't know of thing off the top of my head
<Pendulum> *anything
<Pendulum> I'll look into it, though
<czajkowski> Pendulum: thank you
<Pendulum> ebel: what's worse for your arms/wrist mouse or keyboard?
<ebel> depends. The equipment matters a lot, e.g. I have a fancy mouse ( http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymccann/5595018202/ ) and fancy keyboard.
<ebel> prolonged use of anything is bad.
<ebel> I'm unsure if unity's 'full screen and no window bar' is good or bad from an RSI perspective (I'm guessing bad)
<ebel> Since it's full screen & no window bar, I must move my hand off the mouse (& use alt-tab) to switch windows. I can no longer click on window bar.
<ebel> So it'll probably be worse for my (left) wrist/arms.
<ebel> To answer your question, in this case, keyboard is probably worse for my arms, if I don't take a regular break.
<ebel> (although if I don't take breaks and use the mouse a lot that can hurt too.)
<ebel> The typing break is also good to prevent RSI with your eyes. Since it's a regular reminder to focus on things that are far away, rather than only looking close for hours. This change in focus prevents eye strain.
<ebel> This (requirement for regular eye breaks) is also covered under the law mentioned above (I think).
<czajkowski> i've never heard that law inforced of used i the work place
<ebel> (A lot of this is from EU law aswell, so would apply all over EU)
<czajkowski> nods
<ebel> czajkowski: oh yes, i had to look into it.
<czajkowski> ebel: just wondered if this has been disucssed on any of the ally listws
<czajkowski> lists
<czajkowski> as i know many partially sighted people work in hse and never would take a break
<ebel> i used to be in gnome, which i thought was cool, then gnome removed it. ☹
<czajkowski> ebel: seee if you blogged more and it was on planet ubuntu we;'d have known :p
<ebel> :P Well I only upgraded the other day and was only playing around last night
<czajkowski> ahhh
<ebel> Ah there it is §72(1)(c) of S.I. № 299 of 2007.
<ebel> " An employer, when providing display screen equipment for use by an employee at a workstation, shall … plan the activities of the employer's employees in such a way that daily work on display screen equipment is periodically interrupted by breaks or changes of activity which reduce workload at the display screen,"
<ebel> may or may not apply to computers...
<ebel> aaaaaanyway
<ebel> There are a few other programmes for this, RSIBreak, workrave, etc. that i'll have to investigate
 * slashtommy uses it for eye rests
<Pendulum> sorry, screen froze
<Pendulum> ebel: I wonder if as a short-term thing to give yourself a break using Dasher or onBoard for things that can be done slower/non-programming?
<Pendulum> it would at least give your hands a break from the keyboard occasionally
<ebel> Unlikely, cause it would increase mouse usage, would not give my eyes a break, and unless there is a timer/enforced popup would not be used as much
<ebel> Would also not give my upper arms a break, and would not give me a chance to strech the rest of my arms/shoulders.
<Pendulum> yeah, I wasn't thinking long term. I was thinking more while looking for something else that worked for the break
<ebel> I'm going to try some of the other programmes, rsibreak (urk kde), workrave, drwright, etc.
<czajkowski> ebel: but good to know prior to uds
<czajkowski> i'm sure other people use similar programs
<czajkowski> and would like to know whats available in unity
<ebel> I'm my own worst enemy and cannot be relied on to remember to take a break. I need a machine to tell me to break, it must be on an independent clock. if I were to rely on myself to take regular breaks, I wouldn't do it enough, and would get sore.
<Pendulum> interestingly, it's not something that's ever been asked on the a11y list as far as I know
<Pendulum> I suspect most people with RSI who would use it don't think of it as "accessibility"
<Pendulum> even though it really is an accessibility thing
<ebel> perhaps
<ebel> It had never occured to me that it would be an a11y thing either
<ebel> then again, I don't know many people who use RSI software.
<czajkowski> i wasn't sure hence i asked Pendulum
<ebel> I remember chairing an ubuntu-ie irc meeting, and tdr112 was in the room and was suprised that i actully type that fast.
<ebel> (i.e. not copy/paste)
<ebel> I plan, at some point, to write some software to monitor how many keys per sec one types and warn the user to slow down. sort of a dynamic typing break. :)
<Pendulum> I'm technically not supposed to type at all (or even use the mouse much), although not for normal RSI reasons. But to really make that work would involve moving completely off Linux so not happening any time soon
<ebel> why would linux/not linux matter? Are you supposed to use some sort of special windows-only-software?
<Pendulum> I'm supposed to use voice recognition
<Pendulum> I have yet to find working voice recognition on Linux
<Pendulum> (commercial or open source, it just doesn't seem to be available)
<Pendulum> sometime around 2004 (before I was using Linux) there was a version of ViaVoice that worked on 1 or 2 distros, but ViaVoice no longer exists and it only worked for a year or so anyway
<Pendulum> reports of Dragon on Wine pretty much come back with "not very usable"
<ebel> erk. ☹
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> it's the big a11y black hole on Linux
<Pendulum> from what I can tell the big issue is getting the algorithms correct and getting enough voice samples to test with
<ebel> it annoys me to think of large companies like google, that are usually friends with openness, that clearly have both good algorithms & lots of voice samples, and yet don't seem to release these out.
<Pendulum> google is not a friend to a11y, anyway
<Guest3666> hi
<Guest3666>  (d)
#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-30
<airurando> Morning
<airurando> The ubuntu-ie website appears to be down.
<airurando> Was down yesterday also.
<airurando> Forgot about it till now.
<moylan> might be a faster response on the ubuntu email list?
<moylan> folks that are not watching irc will see an email
<moylan> looking at http://www.whois.net/whois/ubuntu-ie.org
<airurando> Cheers moylan
<airurando> At work at the mo.
<airurando> If it persists I'll mail the list tonight
<BenChapman> Hello Ubuntu Ireland :)
<slashtommy> good evening
<BenChapman> I was just wondering about getting someone from Ubuntu Ireland to talk to the Dublin CoderDojo about Oneric Ocelot
<BenChapman> or rather, Ubuntu (and FOSS) generally
<slashtommy> that might be more of an ebel thing :)
<BenChapman> Heh, I was going to reply to the email but thought I'd give a shout on here first :P
<slashtommy> how's the move into town coming on?
<BenChapman> Unfortunatly awful.
<BenChapman> looked at about 8 places
<BenChapman> but still none
<slashtommy> overpriced, low quality bedsits?
<ebel> BenChapman: yeah suppose.
<ebel> sounds like a good idea
<BenChapman> ebel: cool, we shall have to organise that
<ebel> yes
<BenChapman> slashtommy: No, reasonably nice places just not replying at all
<slashtommy> BenChapman: remember some landlords don't check their email number[sic] often
<BenChapman> slashtommy: I mean after a viewing
<slashtommy> shame, you would have thought they would be keen to get tenants in
#ubuntu-ie 2012-10-23
<airurando> evening all
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> hows things?
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> things are good.
<airurando> finished work this evening until 05 nov 12.
<czajkowski> glad to hear it
<czajkowski> trying to write my talk for tomorrow
<airurando> hope it is going well.  Best of Luck with it.
<czajkowski> cheers
<airurando> I'll be dead curious to hear how you got on.
<czajkowski> trying to figure out what to say to 17 year olds
<czajkowski> to get tem interested in A) career in enginnering/IT B) open source
<zmoylan> that pretty much the important part of everything they use on the internet is open source.  linux, apache, mysql, python?
<czajkowski> aye so everday examples I guess
<airurando> aye.
<airurando> maybe the examples of some role models such as yourself
<zmoylan> that amazon, google would never have gotten to their current size if they had to pay ms licences for their servers?
<zmoylan> airurando: +1
<czajkowski> I'mnot what we call a role model, trust me I'm gonna be hiding from some teachers tomorrow!
<airurando> he he
<airurando> :)
<czajkowski> Amazon
<czajkowski> gmail
<czajkowski> twitter
<czajkowski> facebook
<czajkowski> specsaves
<czajkowski> AIB
<czajkowski> Google
<czajkowski> what else big am I missing
<airurando> financial centers
<airurando> NASA
<airurando> limerick council
<zmoylan> android
<czajkowski> duh
<czajkowski> I am thick
<czajkowski> thanks
<airurando> isn't there some movement with goverments now also?
<airurando> great one zmoylan
<zmoylan> yes and no.  mostly it seems to be a bargining strategy to get lower licence fees from ms.
<airurando> yeah
<zmoylan> doesn't mean it's bad
<zmoylan> vlc?
<zmoylan> ibm??
<zmoylan> wikipedia
<airurando> ticketmaster
<airurando> I suppose the internet ityself
<zmoylan> pretty much
<zmoylan> and now also voip tech like asterix
<airurando> evening AndrewMcM
<airurando> hah
<airurando> evening AndrewMcC
<AndrewMcC> Hi!
<airurando> you were missed at the release party in TOG
<airurando> :)
<AndrewMcC> Aww, thanks: )
<AndrewMc_> Have just started poking at the Unity source code after finding the Photo lens too slow.
<czajkowski> AndrewMc_: cool
<airurando> nice
<czajkowski> ok more slides getting done
<czajkowski> phew
<AndrewMc_> Photo lens is written in Python so it's easy enough to understand
<AndrewMc_> czajkowski: What's the presentation about?
<czajkowski> open source
<czajkowski> ubuntu
<czajkowski> canonical
<czajkowski> career in engineering
<AndrewMc_> Good stuff. Need more working in the area for sure
<airurando> AndrewMc_: czajkowski is heading back to her old Alma Mater for this pres to 3 classed of 40 TY students!
<AndrewMc_> czajkowski: good luck :-)
<czajkowski> now to explain what I do
<czajkowski> without saying I wing it!
<czajkowski> hmm something is wrong with the irish translations
<czajkowski> I think
<czajkowski> trying to work it out
<czajkowski> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/friendly-recovery/+pots/friendly-recovery/ga/1/+translate
<czajkowski> bah nm
<czajkowski> forgot to log in
<czajkowski> differnt browser
<czajkowski> and done
<czajkowski> phew
#ubuntu-ie 2012-10-24
<airurando> czajkowski: how did it go today?
#ubuntu-ie 2012-10-27
<yogster> hi
<yogster> anyone alive?
#ubuntu-ie 2013-10-22
<czajkowski> ebel: what is the group behind getting removed from irish mailing lists
<czajkowski> even if you've request it you still get poxy emails
<slashbel> czajkowski: data protection commissioner http://www.dataprotection.ie/
<czajkowski> thank you!
<slashbel> ebel complained about spaming text messages from 4-star pizza, temple street hospital received €4000 because of it
<czajkowski> wow
<ebel> aye, Data Protection Commissioner
<ebel> Twasn't just me, others complained aswell
<ebel> cf. http://www.sligotoday.ie/details.php?id=26636
<ebel> and/or quote data protection law at them
<ebel> or make complaint to the data protection commissioner about the emails
<czajkowski> yeah this is going on months
<czajkowski> I give up trying to get them to remove me
<czajkowski> so going the dpc way
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> his is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.
<czajkowski> Delivery to the following recipients failed.
<czajkowski> info@dataprotection.ie
<slashbel> especially if it means they get fined and have to donate a few thousand euro to the childrens hospital…
<czajkowski>  
<czajkowski> Final-Recipient: rfc822;info@dataprotection.ie
<czajkowski> Action: failed
<czajkowski> Status: 5.5.2
<czajkowski> Diagnostic-Code: smtp;504 5.5.2 <WIN-09HF67702P9>: Helo command rejected: need fully-qualified hostname
<czajkowski> well that's not helpful
<slashbel> czajkowski: your mail server is badly configured
<slashbel> i would also reject your email
<czajkowski> it's gmail!
<ebel> weird
<slashbel> nope, that's not gmail
<czajkowski> I filled in their online form
<czajkowski> and that is what I got back
<ebel> (a) There are limitations on when someone can send you a commerical email. If they break that, you don't need to tell them anything, you can just tell the DPC
<ebel> (b) There are things you can tell the spammer, that they have to follow, and if they don't you can complain to DPC. This only requires one email from you.
<slashbel> oh right, then their smtp client is misconfigured
<czajkowski> balls
<czajkowski> so now how do I complain
<slashbel> is there no email address?
<czajkowski> info@dataprotection.ie
<airurando> evening
<airurando> so no release party in Ireland  for 13.10......
<airurando> I'll be gunning for a big effort for 14.04 LTS
<zmoylan-len> doesn't look like it
<zmoylan-len> lots of weekend stuff at the mo
<airurando> zmoylan-len: no problem
<airurando> I reckon we should gi
<airurando> vshould give full effort for LTS releases
<zmoylan-len> yup
<airurando> sp keep april 2014 free zmoylan-len
<airurando> and march for UGJ
<airurando> whoops, I was wrong about the lack of 13.10 release parties in Ireland
<airurando> https://www.facebook.com/events/182866168568677/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular
<airurando> I presume andru183 is organising this
<airurando> good on him!!!
<andru183> oh
<andru183> :p
<andru183> beat me to it
<andru183> I forgot to book the place for this week so that's the next best I could get
<airurando> well done andru183
<airurando> Dub one fizzled out
<andru183> can happen, red brick ever do one??
<airurando> tdr112 was involved with redbrick
<airurando> I think
<airurando> so they were involved indirectly at least
<andru183> said I'd ask in the intersoc's room if any of the other colleges do one
<andru183> see if they're up for one
<airurando> go for it andru183!
<airurando> I'm real busy at present and couldn't commit
<airurando> interest was shown on the mailing list but it did fizzle out
<airurando> just to reiterate though
<airurando> I hope for a big push for 14.04
<andru183> when ever I say to people about a release party, they ask sometimes if it's a LTS. Didn't think people would mind but they seem to?
<andru183> plenty of planning time for it anyway :p
<airurando> not at all it will come around in a flash
<airurando> I've been excited about 14.04 since 12.04.
<airurando> although 13.10 is very tempting
<zmoylan-len> waiting a few weeks before upgrading just in case
<airurando> andru183 posted the skynet event to the ubuntuie facebook page
<airurando> could you put it up on the LTP also?
<airurando> might help reverification in 2015!
<airurando> night all. good chatting to you as always.
<andru183> I'll sort those and the mailing list too :) I'll say it again when you're back in the room :p
<tdr112> evening
#ubuntu-ie 2013-10-24
<andru183> sorry guys, what was the site where you registered events for Ubuntu loco's? Can't think of it
<czajkowski> loco.ubuntu.com
<andru183> that's the one!! I nearly had it too :p
<andru183> same event, just on loco.ubuntu.com http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/2608-ubuntu-release-party-hosted-by-ul-comp-soc/
<andru183> Also I have to say that it's hosted by comp soc because of weird clubs and soc's rules
<czajkowski> np
<tdr112> sounds great
#ubuntu-ie 2013-10-25
<tdr112> afternoon
<czajkowski> ello hows things
<tdr112> grand, looking forward to a long weekend
<tdr112> czajkowski: do you have Monday off ?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> no bank holiday here
<ebel> Doing anything for "Burn a Catholic Day"?
<czajkowski> plus I'll be recovering from travelling and re packing for ireland trip
<czajkowski> next few weeks it's just a tad manic!
<czajkowski> :)
<tdr112> ebel: what day is that on
<ebel> tdr112: 5th Novemenber AFAIR....
<tdr112> that is just not on in this day and age :)
<czajkowski> November 5th will be my 3rd year in UK :)
<czajkowski> I'll also be in NYC with my team
<slashbel> or more precisely, it will be burn a catholic terrorist day
<slashbel> the UKians do like that festival
<tdr112> btw, I am loving the auto change theme in unity
<tdr112> is there anything like office publisher for ubuntu
#ubuntu-ie 2013-10-26
<AndrewMcC> Here's a small bug in 13.10: The keyboard layout is usually wrong when I log in. If I switch to another one, then switch back, it's fine. Anyone else see that?
<AndrewMcC> When I say "wrong" I mean it claims to be IE but acts like US.
<czajkowski> AndrewMcC: oh interesting
<czajkowski> do you have a bug number?
<AndrewMcC> czajkowski: No, I haven't filed one yet. Was curious if it was just me or something odd in my own setup first.
<czajkowski> not seen   it and running it here
<AndrewMcC> Here's a thread on it, anyway: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2183068
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> well bugs are better than posting on a thread imo
<czajkowski> as that's not where a developer is going to be able to fix it
<AndrewMcC> I prefer to avoid filing a bug that ends up being something I've broken myself ;) I'll see if I can figure out which package it belongs to.
<czajkowski> it doesnt matter tbh
<czajkowski> it'll just be marked invalid then
<AndrewMcC> Annnd, other people are way ahead of me of course: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-keyboard/+bug/1240198
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1240198 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "wrong keyboard layout active after booting into desktop, after upgrade to saucy" [High,Confirmed]
 * AndrewMcC will be back in a tick...
#ubuntu-ie 2014-10-22
<airurando> Anyone about?
#ubuntu-ie 2014-10-23
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashbel> hallo!
<czajkowski> slashbel: hows things
<czajkowski> settling in well over there?
<slashbel> good, there's still a lot of work to do
<slashbel> we have yet to install our kitchen, that's the big outstanding item
<slashbel> are you recovered?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> about to have a root canal tmorrow
<czajkowski> :D
<slashbel> lovely
<ebel> :/
#ubuntu-ie 2015-10-20
<Digidan5> Hello
<ebel> yo!
<Digidan5> how are ya all
<zergless> o/
<tdr112> hey
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> sleepy
 * zergless needs coffee
<slashbel> hello
<slashbel> czajkowski: how are you?
<czajkowski> slashbel: not bad busy week and it's only tuesday :)
<slashbel> good good, what are you doing these days?
<czajkowski> busy :)
<czajkowski> couchbase developer community manager
<slashbel> ah, that's CouchDB?
<czajkowski> couchbase
<czajkowski> is not the same as couchDB
<czajkowski> http://www.couchbase.com/couchbase-vs-couchdb
<slashbel> ok, sorry it's just that they have very similar names. i have absolutely nothing to do with databases…
<czajkowski> nods they do indeed
<czajkowski> at at one point were closer and then seperated
#ubuntu-ie 2015-10-22
<czajkowski> xenial xerus  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479
<czajkowski> !vivid
<lubotu3> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<czajkowski> dublin I'm visiting! http://www.meetup.com/Couchbase-Dublin/events/226230617/
<slashbel> shame, you will miss us by 1 week
<czajkowski> :(
<tdr112> czajkowski: Are you coming into the city after
<tdr112> I have missed your last few visits
<czajkowski> tdr112: I'm in on the tuesday to speak to the DCU folks are you there?
<czajkowski> then Thursday I head to UL and Friday I do wedding lark stuff
<greyback> czajkowski: hey, what's the DCU talk? I'm in DCU on Tuesday evenings
<czajkowski> I'm not 100% sure it's a talk and not a meet and greet and hear how people have roles in OSS
<czajkowski> but it's what zergless is organsing
<tdr112> czajkowski: yep I am at the DCU thing
<tdr112> we must get a drink after
<greyback> ok, I could pop by if it's some time in the late afternoon/evening, if you'd like an Ubuntu dev there
<tdr112> greyback: I think its a more q&a with people who work in different types of dev jobs
<tdr112> for big places to small places, OSS and not
<tdr112> just to give the students an idea of all the different types of roles that go into making software, its not just all coding
<greyback> nice idea
<zergless> I see my name being mentioned :)
<zergless> greyback: its pretty full atm with 6 people! but I'd love to have you in for a talk at soem point!
<zergless> were doing an intro to linux next weke I believe so I'd be cool to ahve a ubuntu dev come in after :D
<greyback> zergless: sure, keep me in mind
<zergless> What days/evenings are you usually free?
<czajkowski> yay fantastic
<czajkowski> zergless: not forgotten I owe you info
<czajkowski> zergless: do I need slides?
<zergless> No slides needed :)
<zergless> just a few lines on yourself/company, a link to any sites you want us to share and a logo of your company for any posters/advertising we do :)
<greyback> zergless: am free Tue & Thurs after 7, Wed after 6. Mon & Fri usually busy
<zergless> I'd need to see how late people are going to be staying we usually hold events at 5 or 6 depending on the committee speaker or 2 on a wednesday as we have a half day
<zergless> greyback: Will defiantly try and sort something out :)
<greyback> zergless: sure. I am relatively flexible on those times
<zergless> Cool ill see what day is free next and get back to you later today
<zergless> Do you've an email I can reach you on?
<greyback> zergless: gerry.boland@canonical.com
<zergless> perfect :)
#ubuntu-ie 2016-10-28
<klipso> Hey there
<klipso> Where can I find a short video, introducing Ubuntu 16.10 or Unity 8? (something nice like this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHeGDDnL56U but with a free license as in CC or GFDL)
#ubuntu-ie 2018-10-23
<lucylu> Hi guys - I setup a lamp ubuntu server. The first site works well but the second gets timed out connection error
<lucylu> ANy idea how to debug this?#
#ubuntu-ie 2018-10-24
<lucylu> hi
<tdr112> hello
